# Tug Canning



## Bernard Wilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi
I am trying to track down any information, drawings, photos I can find about the steam tug Canning. I would also be very interested to hear from any one who served on Canning or came into contact with her to get an idea of what her duties were. I know where and when she was built, that she worked for the Alexandra towing Co, moved to Swansea and is know in a sorry state in Swansea Museum.

I have contacted the Maritime museum plans and photo services but they are unable to help. I have tried to contact Swansea museum by phone and email several times over the last few months but have had no reply.

If anyone out there can help with any of the above or have a bright idea where I could try next I would be most grateful.

A frustrated modeller.
Bernard


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

There is a photo of her here on S.N. but misspelt !;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...itle/caning-and-the-light-ship-elwick/cat/516
also here;
http://www.merseyships.org/mersey_tugs_photo_gallery.html


----------



## Bernard Wilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Scorcher,
I don't think I would have spotted that.
I have quite a collection of distance shots of Canning as she is now at Swansea. but she does not photograph well as the museum presents her and the deck and fittings are all obscured. Canning is a closed exhibit, otherwise I would have gone down to photograph her myself. I could do with one of the maintenance volunteers who has a camera and full access to do me a favour but the museum has not responded to a request to be put in touch with the volunteers to ask for assistance. 
There is a set of detailed shots of Canning from 2003 on Flickr but sadly these leave out most of what I need.
I do have an early BW distance photograph from the late 50s early 60s and it is this period of her life on the Mersey that is of most interest, once I have confirmed the copyright position I will post this on the site. This photograph shows Canning under full steam, looking in pristine almost new condition as part of a group of other tugs from the Alexandra towing Co. At that time she had two lifeboats rather than the one and there were some differences to the bridge wind deflector set up that is now long gone.

Many thanks
Bernard


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

......... and a bow on shot of her *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

........... and a port side shot *here* (Thumb)


----------



## Bernard Wilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Gulpers
The port side shot is great in the time period I am looking for, while still at Liverpool. I can't see Alexandra towing paying for a repaint just before they sell her off??? She still has the wind deflectors on that I have been looking for but she has lost her starboard lifeboat so I would guess the photo dates from late 60s. Look at all that shiny brass - just a bit too clean for a busy tug me thinks

Many thanks
Bernard


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bernard,

There are a few more photographs featuring Canning in our Gallery.
Have a look at *these* three pages of search results - searching for Canning produces quite a few photographs, but not all of them relate to the tug.
Good luck with your build. (Thumb)


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

the photos of canning in my gallery are about the best u will get if i can be of any help let me know regards graham


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

bernard try the site swansea dock.co.uk a lot of ex tug men write about tugs and a page on alexandra tugs lots of photos to regards graham


----------



## Bernard Wilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you Graham,
The photos are very helpful. I have two excellent photographs that I will post as soon as I have permission. They come from a collection owned by a friend of mine. He has give me permission to use them in connection with my research I just need to make sure he would be happy for me to post them here - I am confident he will be OK with this. 
On board details continue to elude me I will keep trying to contact the maintenance volunteers at Swansea as these seem to be my best chance of getting these.
I have obtained a copy of the rigging plan for the tug, which give a general outline and I hope the museum will come up with general layout, lines and plating detail if ever they return my messages.

Kind regards
Bernard


----------



## somerssalt (Nov 3, 2009)

Bernard,

My father-in-law was a crew member on the Canning in the 1950s, and his father before him was the Skipper. We visited the Canning in 2011 and, because I guess they wanted to pick his brain and because they were so nice, were allowed to tour her for a couple hours, even below deck. To let us below deck they actually had to walk several blocks to get a key to open a padlock that had not been opened for some time. My father-in-law loves to talk about his time on the tugs and has a wealth of information, so I would love to put him in touch with you. Of course, I have no idea how to do that. Drop me an email at [email protected] to arrange it.

Bob Somers


----------

